# need help !



## desertdogg (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello all, im looking to transport a large amount of my music collection from the UK to the UAE...need suggestions please....whats the safest and most economic way to do so....time is not a problem...sea cargo is fine too...appreciate any kinda tips.....thanks.....


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

How large is large? Sea Cargo is probably the cheapest and if you pack correct the best way - but container may be too much here unless there is some space sharing scheme. The other option is that you travel to UAE and pack an extra suitcase (s) with your music. Ofcourse, like with anyone make sure it's all legal and acceptable content incase they go through this in detail. I am not sure of any customs to make sure you are not coming into to sell your collection.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Rip it onto your HD?


----------



## Bigo (May 22, 2013)

rip it and move it to HD or upload it to Drop box, you might have a headache in the customs ..they might hold it for some time to go thorugh it.


----------



## desertdogg (Jun 19, 2013)

thanks for the tips...large as in 5kgs....and no i cant rip em to HD as im talking abt my vinyl collex here  id like sea cargo...but how n where ??? next option is if some good soul who travels often from england to dubai agrees to bring them down for me


----------



## sailor 1986 (Jun 18, 2013)

Good luck, desert dog...customs will hold it for inspection...


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

5Kg of vinyl is not a large collection. that's around 27 to 35 twelve inch records.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My vinyl collection is bigger than that and it wasn't inspected by customs. Pack them tight because of the heat, otherwise they warp.


----------



## desertdogg (Jun 19, 2013)

dnastudios said:


> 5Kg of vinyl is not a large collection. that's around 27 to 35 twelve inch records.



yes...its more or less that many 12 inch lps......do u have ur lps here?


----------



## desertdogg (Jun 19, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> My vinyl collection is bigger than that and it wasn't inspected by customs. Pack them tight because of the heat, otherwise they warp.


thanks bgirl...that makes me feel better....so i brought all of ur collection down to dubai ...how?? along with you or post?? nice to meet more vinyl lovers here btw....


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry to state the obvious but what about just carrying them across?

Or you could always do Emirates Air Cargo, collect from a UK address and you collect it at the airport here?


----------



## desertdogg (Jun 19, 2013)

Yorki said:


> Sorry to state the obvious but what about just carrying them across?
> 
> Or you could always do Emirates Air Cargo, collect from a UK address and you collect it at the airport here?


heaheah thanks but i shudve mentioned that i do not live in the UK....i live here...if not i wudve just done that 

but yes this emirates air cargo thing sounds good....let me google more info on that....sounds good....thanks yorki !! :clap2:


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

My wife moved over in April and as ladies do had more clothes that she could carry. She put a case in with Emirates. It was collected from her work and took around 5 days to land here. We collected it from customs at the airport. It cost around 230 pounds....not cheep for your records but needs must I guess.


----------



## desertdogg (Jun 19, 2013)

Yorki said:


> My wife moved over in April and as ladies do had more clothes that she could carry. She put a case in with Emirates. It was collected from her work and took around 5 days to land here. We collected it from customs at the airport. It cost around 230 pounds....not cheep for your records but needs must I guess.


thanks for that again yorki....230 pounds is a lot of money to ship my records here ..but how heavy was that cash ???? more than 10 kgs???


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

yes more than 5kg....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

desertdogg said:


> thanks bgirl...that makes me feel better....so i brought all of ur collection down to dubai ...how?? along with you or post?? nice to meet more vinyl lovers here btw....


Gosh, I don't know now. My CD collection is huge. I no longer have a deck but I have been told there are some very cool 'record players' you can get now. My collection is probably older than you - the first two albums I bought were Tubular Bells and Band on the Run hehe.

I had the vinyls in my shipment.


----------



## desertdogg (Jun 19, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Gosh, I don't know now. My CD collection is huge. I no longer have a deck but I have been told there are some very cool 'record players' you can get now. My collection is probably older than you - the first two albums I bought were Tubular Bells and Band on the Run hehe.
> 
> I had the vinyls in my shipment.


ur records were older than me???? wow....do u still have them? tubular bells is one of the top albums to own on vinyl....i have band on the run but not tubular bells....

i can help u if ur lookin for a good vintage refurbished turntable....the new ones are plastic and dont sound that good i feel.......

so how many vinyl we talking abt here in your collection


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

desertdogg said:


> ur records were older than me???? wow....do u still have them? tubular bells is one of the top albums to own on vinyl....i have band on the run but not tubular bells....
> 
> i can help u if ur lookin for a good vintage refurbished turntable....the new ones are plastic and dont sound that good i feel.......
> 
> so how many vinyl we talking abt here in your collection


Really I don't know now. Would have to dig them out to count. I also have Hergest Ridge! Most of them are in pretty good nick too. I wonder where you would find needles here?


----------



## desertdogg (Jun 19, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Really I don't know now. Would have to dig them out to count. I also have Hergest Ridge! Most of them are in pretty good nick too. I wonder where you would find needles here?


so uve been here a long time im guessing.....havent heard of hergest ridge but will google him  u dont get needles/stylus here....ull have to order them online....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

desertdogg said:


> so uve been here a long time im guessing.....havent heard of hergest ridge but will google him  u dont get needles/stylus here....ull have to order them online....


It's Mike Oldfield's second album. Been here about fifteen years now. I am an 'oldie' !


----------



## desertdogg (Jun 19, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> It's Mike Oldfield's second album. Been here about fifteen years now. I am an 'oldie' !


yeah i googled that n found out....i have crisis and 5 miles out.....wud love to have tubular bells...

you have yr family all here too? 15 is a long time.....


----------

